

Cavitation Reactors... Is The Future Here? - guscost
http://www.pr.com/press-release/389652
http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/nanospire-inc-successfully-harnesses-cavitation-zero-point-energy-to-produce-dramatic-levels-of-fusion-amp-transmutation-in-water-262247.php<p>Longer, with more details<p><i>Evidence of trenches generated by the passage of the water crystal propelled by the LeClair Effect could be seen all over the reactor cores. The positive crystal followed the induced negative charge on the rows and columns of holes of the coiled perforated aluminium plate that formed the reactor cores, with trenches usually going tangent to tangent along the holes, orbiting the holes and also the sheet edges, all guided by electrostatic attraction. Many of the holes were progressively filled with transmuted material, transmuted material also formed on the sheet surface. A uniform width melted heat affected zone (HAZ) along each side of the crystal trenches could be seen. The trench was disrupted at many points along its length by millimeter-sized pits from the apparent triggering of small supernova explosions, which also contained macroscopic amounts of multicolored transmuted elements.<p>The large scale transmutation of elements was verified by three separate independent scanning electron microscope elemental analysis (SEM-EDAX) of the transmuted material...</i>
======
guscost
Longer, with more details:

[http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/nanospire-
inc-...](http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/nanospire-inc-
successfully-harnesses-cavitation-zero-point-energy-to-produce-dramatic-
levels-of-fusion-amp-transmutation-in-water-262247.php)

 _Evidence of trenches generated by the passage of the water crystal propelled
by the LeClair Effect could be seen all over the reactor cores. The positive
crystal followed the induced negative charge on the rows and columns of holes
of the coiled perforated aluminium plate that formed the reactor cores, with
trenches usually going tangent to tangent along the holes, orbiting the holes
and also the sheet edges, all guided by electrostatic attraction. Many of the
holes were progressively filled with transmuted material, transmuted material
also formed on the sheet surface. A uniform width melted heat affected zone
(HAZ) along each side of the crystal trenches could be seen. The trench was
disrupted at many points along its length by millimeter-sized pits from the
apparent triggering of small supernova explosions, which also contained
macroscopic amounts of multicolored transmuted elements.

The large scale transmutation of elements was verified by three separate
independent scanning electron microscope elemental analysis..._

